# Thread action buttons...



## weem (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok, so here we go - the preview of them (in PNG format)...



























I also did GIF versions - dark and light. Those as well as the PNG versions above can be found in the zip file here...

http://theweem.com/upload/images/enw_buttons.zip

Looking forward to seeing them in action!


----------



## Morrus (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks!  They look great!

And I can't wait to see the new ADD DICE ROLL button in action.  Tomorrow, most likely, once we install the new dice roller.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 13, 2010)

I like the looks of the buttons but they seem just a bit too large.


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 13, 2010)

Blackrat said:


> I like the looks of the buttons but they seem just a bit too large.




I agree.  Very nice look to the buttons, they just seem a bit too large.

It also appears the Edit button still needs added in?  In my last post the Edit button shows as the old style.

EDIT:  scratch that - worked fine on this post, my browser cache must have been at fault.


----------



## weem (Sep 13, 2010)

I will shorten them when I get home tonight (with the assumption Russ is ok with them being shrunk a bit).

They are indeed a little taller than before. Not so much that I would go so far as saying they are "too" big (we're talking about a small number of pixels after all), but to each his own


----------



## Morrus (Sep 13, 2010)

I suppose Multiquote and Quick Reply could read MQ and QR.

They look fine on my screen - only take up about a quarter of the post width.


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 13, 2010)

weem said:


> I will shorten them when I get home tonight (with the assumption Russ is ok with them being shrunk a bit).




I think if you trimmed some of the graphic at the top and bottom of it that would do the trick.  But I may be in the minority, in which case feel free to ignore as well. 



Morrus said:


> I suppose Multiquote and Quick Reply could read MQ and QR.




I think it's the height of them, not the width.  I can see the questions now if the text on them were shortened to MQ and QR!


----------



## Merkuri (Sep 13, 2010)

Morrus said:


> I suppose Multiquote and Quick Reply could read MQ and QR.




Please don't abbreviate them.  New folks will have no idea what they mean.


----------



## weem (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok, zip is here...

http://theweem.com/upload/images/enw_buttons_short.zip

And here they are...





.




.




.




.




.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice work, again.


----------



## Odhanan (Sep 14, 2010)

Too thick. Please crop the height further, from 26 px to about 15-20 px. Thanks.


----------



## weem (Sep 14, 2010)

> renau1g:   *sigh* Do I need to give you more xp? Yeah, yeah I do...




Well you know, the fact that you CAN give me XP simply means it's been a while since you have given me some... so doesn't that mean it was "about time"?

Hehehe j/k


----------



## Merkuri (Sep 14, 2010)

Those look great!  But can you make reply and forward buttons for PMs, too?  I feel like those buttons often get neglected.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 14, 2010)

Ah, those need to be .gifs, I'm afraid! The zip file is all .pngs.


----------



## weem (Sep 14, 2010)

Bazinga...

http://theweem.com/upload/images/gif_versions.zip


----------



## Morrus (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks, weem!

OK, all done. No more changes. I have important things like dice rollers to attend to.


----------



## fba827 (Sep 14, 2010)

just an fyi (and not a big deal at all) at the moment, the "Edit" button is still showing up in the older format.
though it may just be me and i'll clear cache later on and all that if it is.


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 15, 2010)

fba827 said:


> just an fyi (and not a big deal at all) at the moment, the "Edit" button is still showing up in the older format.
> though it may just be me and i'll clear cache later on and all that if it is.




It was a cache issue for me when I saw that.


----------



## fba827 (Sep 15, 2010)

IronWolf said:


> It was a cache issue for me when I saw that.




LIES!!!*

*And by lies I mean "after posting the original message, I did clear cache and everything worked fine, I just forgot to come back here and post the followup - so all is well"


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 16, 2010)

The multiquote button should have alt look for when selected. Currently when you click multiquote it reverts to the old "selected" button.


----------



## weem (Sep 16, 2010)

Yea, my bad - shoulda remembered that...


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 16, 2010)

That looks good.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 16, 2010)

weem said:
			
		

> Nice catch




[MENTION=9470]weem[/MENTION] Thanks, but not my catch. I just reposted it here 'cause I thought you might notice it better (I guess I was right ). The original catcher can be found here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/294047-graphic-oops.html


----------

